# Kollisionsreaktion 2er Kugeln im 2D Raum



## TheSorm (28. Okt 2014)

Ich schreibe aus spaß en wenig an einer Kollisionssimmulation, die Kollisionserkennung bei Kugeln funtkionirt ich habe aber keine ahnung wie ich die Kollisionsreaktion machen soll. Kla wirt das mit Vektoren und dem impulserhaltungs satz gemacht aber ich weiß nicht wie ichd as umsetzen soll und bitte daher um hilfe 

das ist die Mthode in der die Reaktion vonstatten gehen soll.

```
public void Update(ArrayList<Circle> circles) {
		
		double nextXpos = x + vx;
		double nextYpos = y + vy;
		
		if(nextXpos - radius < 0 || nextXpos +  radius > Loop.WIDTH) {
			vx = -vx;
		}
		if(nextYpos - radius < 0 || nextYpos + radius > Loop.HEIGHT) {
			vy = -vy;
		}
		
		for(int i = 0; i < circles.size(); i++){
			if (circles.get(i) == this){
				break;
			}
			
			double dis = Math.hypot( nextXpos - circles.get(i).getX(), nextYpos - circles.get(i).getY());
			
			if( (this.radius + circles.get(i).getRadius()) > dis){
				System.out.println("Kollision");

			}
		}
		
			x = (int) (x + vx);
			y = (int) (y + vy);	
	}
```


----------



## Joose (28. Okt 2014)

[ot]Habe das Thema mal in den passenden Bereich verschoben, da es sich hierbei sicher nicht um ein Basis-/Anfängerthema handelt.
Bitte beim nächsten Mal schauen, welcher denn der passende Bereich ist  [/ot]


----------



## Sogomn (30. Okt 2014)

Weiß nicht, ob dir das hilft: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2c/Elastischer_stoß_2D.gif

Ich würde mir die physische Formel für Kollisionen angucken und einfach übertragen.


----------



## Androbin (31. Okt 2014)

Ich habe auch mal sowas programmiert!
Inklusive sämtlichen physikalischen Formeln. etc.!
Ich stell' den Projekt-Ordner in den Anhang!


----------



## Feeder (31. Okt 2014)

Ich kann dir nur folgende Vides empfehlen:
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Kollisionsabfrage+Lets+Game+Dev

Die ersten 3 Videos


----------

